# there is SO a reason why I'm not an event photographer



## wyogirl (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm posting here because sometimes I get paid to shoot.

A while ago the superintendent had me do some environmental portraits and he liked them, so he asked me to come to a school board meeting to photograph some awards.  For the record, I didn't take money for this awards gig, but I was planning on selling the images.  Anywho... there are a lot of things that I should have done and I hope that by sharing, someone else will learn from my mistakes.

1.  I should have asked to see the room before the meeting.  
     I had planned on poor lighting and brought a speedlight.  My plan was to bounce flash off the ceiling.  Well, the ceiling was gray, so that didn't work.  Plan B: direct flash... turns out I kinda suck at that or else direct flash just sucks or both.  Plan C:            Wide open, high ISO and slow-ish shutter speeds.
2.  I was told where not to stand.  I should have asked the superintendent to make sure to face me when giving the awards.  I got too many shots of the back of the head.
3.  I should have asked for a few seconds after each award to snap a posed shot.  Just a "hey here's the award, now smile for the camera, thanks" kind of thing.  I missed a shot because he took all of 3 seconds to hand out the award, and the shot I        got was of the back of his head.

Overall the ones I did get aren't horrible but I won't be asking for money because I don't feel like they are my best work.  I could use a faster zoom lens and have been eyeing one recently, and probably a full frame camera would help out a lot too.  But, the gear does not make the photographer so I just have to learn how to shoot events better.  I'm so used to directing people and such that this "photo-journalistic" style is out of my element.  We are working on a trial basis for these school board meetings.  I hope I can get the opportunity to shoot another one, with a little more planning.  The school board is looking for a PR director and my background is PR/Marketing and graphic design so I was really hoping that this shoot would give me an edge.  Now I'm just hoping it doesn't put me out of the running.

Here are some shots from the set... enjoy...or more likely, don't.


----------



## Propsguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Planning is not always possible and with experience comes the ability to adapt to your situation.  In some ways, I disagree that the gear doesn't make the photographer.... there is some equipment not suitable to certain conditions that even the most seasoned pro can't make work.  When time is of the essence, you must have the right gear at your disposal.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 12, 2013)

Just to say that I'm glad you're sharing this. It will certainly help someone!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 12, 2013)

You should have told them how you want to shot it, at these sort of events they shake hands and then you get them to turn towards you side on and they pretend to shake hands again while you get the shot of them both looking towards you its very simple and you have a laptop and dye sub printer in the corner to print on site

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 12, 2013)

I wasn't planning on selling to the kids/families.  The superintendent wants them for his PR file.  But yeah, if I get a second chance, I'll be giving more direction before hand.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 12, 2013)

Honestly, these are not so bad. Given the event and the venue, there's not a lot you're gonna be able to do to make awesome pictures. The best you can manage, really, is simply to make record shots.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 12, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> I'm posting here because sometimes I get paid to shoot.
> 
> A while ago the superintendent had me do some environmental portraits and he liked them, so he asked me to come to a school board meeting to photograph some awards. For the record, I didn't take money for this awards gig, but I was planning on selling the images. Anywho... there are a lot of things that I should have done and I hope that by sharing, someone else will learn from my mistakes.
> 
> ...



Ok, first, don't panic.  I just ordered a book from Amazon recently that covers this situation preciesely.  "What to do if your Event photo's go bad."

Ok, step one - track down everyone who was at the venue that day and kill them.  Kill their whole families.  hmm.. ok, that sounds a bit strange.. hang on...

Nevermind, my bad.  They sent me the wrong book, "What do do if your Meth deal goes' bad".  Ya.. disregard.  

Lol...

Seriously though, while I probably wouldn't be overjoyed with some of these shots either, sometimes you just have to go with what you can get.  If there is a next time, maybe explain to the Superindentent how you would like to make some changes that will result in much better photographs.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 12, 2013)

At '_grip and grins_', the photographer tell the presenters, 'at each handshake, hold on, turn to the camera and smile slightly or else I can't get a shot.'


----------



## runnah (Nov 12, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> At 'grip and grins', the photographer tell the presenters, 'at each handshake, hold on, turn to the camera and smile slightly or else I can't get a shot.'



Yup. I shoot way too many if these type of events. I learned early on these key things.

1. Don't be afraid to speak up and boss people around. Get them to face you and smile.

2.   Don't rely on event organizers. They have enough to do and rely on you to do what needs to be done.

3. I almost never use the shot of people accepting awards on the podium. It's normally quick, bad light and people aren't looking. The best tactic I've found is to gather the folks after the awards have been presented. This way people are more relaxed because they aren't on stage. 99 out of a 100 times people are very receptive and are much easier to work with. Also in some cases only one person accepts the award but they were the leader of a team. This way you can get the entire team in the shot with the award. People really appreciate this.

4. In a few cases I've been able to setup a "photo booth" area for people to go to afterwards. This works great but is a rare occurrence.

5. Show up early and scout the area. Depending on the event this can help dial in your settings and give you first pick of spots before the media shows up.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 12, 2013)

I've done this type thing (big fake cardboard check being handed out, on the ice during intermission... which not only takes getting the picture but not falling on your ass!) - it takes a lot of practice. It's a matter of getting the timing down and getting good at framing and composing a shot fast as things happen fast. And at dinners and events not on ice, as Runnah said going early and figuring out a good vantage point, noticing what the background looks like, etc. 

Besides people's heads being in the way that it's necessary to work around, I think being good at framing shots quickly is a necessary skill so subjects are completely in the pictures and distractions are kept out. It takes learning how to work with what's there and what's happening as it enfolds. 

I admire you sharing this, I'd have to hunt to find my early sports/events photos and they probably wouldn't be worth digging out (but might be good for a laugh).


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 12, 2013)

To be honest, I still shoot events after 40 years of photography and sometimes it doesn't matter how well  you want things to go, or how well you plan for them to be perfect, things just go out the window when the events start.  I always check the room I'm going to be shooting in, I look for the best angles, make sure I'm not going to be blocking any of the VIP tables, talk to the host or MC, brief the people getting the awards, tape down spots on the stage where people should stand, and then wait for the first person getting the award to be in the wrong place, the MC not paying attention, having to move out of the right spot and block the VIP table.

Sometimes s**t happens and there is nothing that can be done to change it.


----------

